# Esspressini Market St Falmouth



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

This is Esspressini's second venture in Falmouth and located more centrally in Market St. It's very small and cosy. Esspressini use Yallah beans - a small roastery set up based outside Falmouth. Went for a Kalita of Ethiopian Biftu - perfectly made - tasting notes bang on the money - fruity, floral with a gentle citrus finish. Mrs Systemic opted for a flat white using the Yallah espresso blend which was equally excellent.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I very much enjoy Espressini when I'm down that way, their main cafe up above the square was heaving every lunch time when I was down there for Xmas.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

That wallpaper is worse than my curtains


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

That espressini can be really hit and miss although mostly miss. It seems to be a bit of coin toss on whether or not you get a good barista and fresh coffee, it sounds like you guys have been lucky so far. Last time I went they had stacks of 2 month old beans on the shelves and were pulling really bitter nasty coffee. My experience with the original place sadly isn't too dissimilar.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> That wallpaper is worse than my curtains


It's not wallpaper - it's mould


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> That wallpaper is worse than my curtains


Nothing is worse than your curtains.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

drude said:


> Nothing is worse than your curtains.


Look again

Your wrong


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Look again
> 
> Your wrong


There is more of it, granted, so were there some clear equation for balancing this you might be right. However, 30cm squared of each, your curtains are worse.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I feel like we need a photo to compare...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Missy said:


> I feel like we need a photo to compare...


Oh the horror - perhaps later . Beatle in mind the decor of the kitchen is our landlords choice .... Presumably they chose the wall paper for that cafe


----------

